# My budgie has been scratching his vent area alot



## OMGPanda

Hi all.

Recently I noticed that my 2 year old budgie has been scratching his vent area with his foot a lot. Almost looks like he is kicking backwards. He would also try to groom that area by plucking feathers with his beak.

Now he is not fluffed up at all, and he has no droppings stuck to his vent area. He eats, flies, chirps. As far as I am concerned, the only reasons for this to happen would be the poor guy having something in him, or a poor diet. I try to feed him and his mates eggs, different vegetables and fruits everyday. However, they will only take a small bite of everything and then proceed to search for food at the bottom of the cage. At that point, I have to give them seeds, or else they will starve.

I will take him to the vet, but this is not going to happen anytime soon. We only have 1 vet in my area and I will need to book a month ahead of time for an appointment. So in the meantime, I have snapped a few pictures for you guys to have a look. Please help me out here!

Also, I do realize this is not the correct way to hold a budgie and also extremely uncomfortable way for the little guy. That is why he almost bit my finger off for taking too long... :green pied:

His vent feathers look like that because I just gave him a little bath around that area.
As you can see his little butt is pretty much bare.
I haven't looked up other budgies' bumbums but that doesn't look right to me.


----------



## shanebudgie

Greetings I'm not sure but it looks like something could be wrong for sure.hopefully someone will be able to tell you what it might be .does it's poo look watery or pale color?I hope you can get some help soon.I'll check back in awhile.blessings and I hope it will be ok.


----------



## FaeryBee

*There is a good chance your budgie is suffering from worms. This would cause his vent area to itch severely.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html

I would book an appointment as soon as possible with an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

If you've never treated your budgie for mites and worms, I would suggest doing so.

Wormout Gel

Scatt from Vetafarm for treating air sac mites and scaly face

I hope your little guy feels better soon.*


----------



## OMGPanda

shanebudgie said:


> Greetings I'm not sure but it looks like something could be wrong for sure.hopefully someone will be able to tell you what it might be .does it's poo look watery or pale color?I hope you can get some help soon.I'll check back in awhile.blessings and I hope it will be ok.


*Thank you for your help. I just checked his dropping and it is pale!

I also saw him having trouble to push dropping out one time. He had to sit down a lot to get it out.*


----------



## OMGPanda

FaeryBee said:


> *There is a good chance your budgie is suffering from worms. This would cause his vent area to itch severely.
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html
> 
> I would book an appointment as soon as possible with an Avian Vet.
> 
> Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
> When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
> The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
> 
> Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"
> 
> If you've never treated your budgie for mites and worms, I would suggest doing so.
> 
> Wormout Gel
> 
> Scatt from Vetafarm for treating air sac mites and scaly face
> 
> I hope your little guy feels better soon.*


Thank you for your help!

I will definitely book an appointment once the Easter long weekend passes. In the mean time however, do you suggest that I try those two supplements you listed above for a quick home remedy?


----------



## Pegg

I hope your little guy feels better soon!


----------



## Birdmanca

From what I know about birds, I could not find anything wrong. However, you have cleaned his vent area so it looks good now. A bird vet would find a problem if any. He is a good looking bird. A real nice yellow. I would help him out, as he looks pretty good.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, I would treat for both worms and mites to be safe if I were in your position.

It would be necessary.to treat your entire flock, not just the one budgie.

After doing so, be sure you completely clean and disinfect the cage, perches, toys, dishes, etc to prevent the possibility of re-infection.*


----------



## Budget baby

Hello my budgie that suffers from AGY often acts like this when he is suffering from an attack. Also his cere seems to be a motley colour he really needs to be examined by a qualified avian vet as soon as possible . Pale droppings is not a healthy sign either. Please let us know how you go. You can also get some probiotics and place some in his food. to help good gastric health.


----------



## OMGPanda

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, I would treat for both worms and mites to be safe if I were in your position.
> 
> It would be necessary.to treat your entire flock, not just the one budgie.
> 
> After doing so, be sure you completely clean and disinfect the cage, perches, toys, dishes, etc to prevent the possibility of re-infection.*


Thank you for your help I have ordered a bottle of Wormout Gel. Hopefully this could help the little guy for now.


----------



## OMGPanda

Pretty boy said:


> Hello my budgie that suffers from AGY often acts like this when he is suffering from an attack. Also his cere seems to be a motley colour he really needs to be examined by a qualified avian vet as soon as possible . Pale droppings is not a healthy sign either. Please let us know how you go. You can also get some probiotics and place some in his food. to help good gastric health.


Thanks for the advice! I did also notice the his cere's color seems off. I will be contactnig an avian vet ASAP.


----------

